

Copyright Infringement? LibreBoard – Trello - support_ribbons
https://github.com/libreboard/libreboard/issues/92

======
detaro
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8936701](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8936701)
(back when it was first presented and this happened)

Seems like they were kind of surprised by the fact that people actually looked
at their toy as a serious thing. If you just play with something yourself it
isn't an issue if you use others' assets/code or not, but as soon as you
publish it that doesn't fly anymore, and fixing that didn't happen when they
made that step.

